# turn-out indicator



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a schematic to install led indicators for my Atlas switches controlled by a Lionel SC-2 controller. I'll probably print out a diagram and install the leds at each switch on the diagram. Nothing really hifalutin just something that I can take a look at and see where things are going.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Depending on the specific operation, that may or my not be easily possible. If they work like many traditional O27 switches, it may be a problem.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*SC-2 manual*

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/72-2980-250.pdf
A lot of neat stuff here. I ncluding the 027 switch conversion.

Atlas o gage

http://download.atlasrr.com/TrackCat2010/92-132%20O%20Track.pdf

It may work at the switch terminals. If I remember correctly even with the 022 you still have power going through the coil with a light on. It's just not enough to activate it. Test it with a normal bulb to see if one goes out when switched.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Gunrunner,
Bob Nelson posted a method for getting indicator lights for 1122 switches on the trains.com forum. His explanation was very detailed and very clever. He used latching relays and his cap discharge power circuit. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking along the lines of latching relays, but that's WAY too complicated!  They're pretty brain-dead switches.


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

*latching relays*



servoguy said:


> Gunrunner,
> Bob Nelson posted a method for getting indicator lights for 1122 switches on the trains.com forum. His explanation was very detailed and very clever. He used latching relays and his cap discharge power circuit.
> BB


Gunrunner:

Would you post a link to this? I just searched through the trains.com forum for ANYTHING written by Bob, and came up short.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

vladio said:


> I'm looking for a schematic to install led indicators for my Atlas switches controlled by a Lionel SC-2 controller. I'll probably print out a diagram and install the leds at each switch on the diagram. Nothing really hifalutin just something that I can take a look at and see where things are going.
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Joe


 
did any of you guys read this? the man said Atlas switches not that old post war crap, you all do know the difference right?
and you do know how delicate those Atlas switch motors are don't you ???


come on people ,wake up.................Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike, that was posted in 2010, before I actually used Atlas switches. I was a PW retread then, but now our modular club uses Atlas switches.

The easiest way to have position indication with Atlas switches is to use an Atlas Snap-Relay 200 in parallel and use it's contacts to light your position indicators.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

yes, and Atlas has re-issued the revised version that works, we now have quiet a few in stock, but if someone is willing to do a little extra work, there are better ways to indicate Atlas switch direction, my system works flawlessly . ..............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's great Mike, but we don't know what your system is.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes I know, and I paused on purpose to see if any one was interested in knowing before I spent the time typing all this info. I didn't want to Boar any one to death, LMAO again ...............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Type away.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*Atlas switch*

well, first I removed all the crappy Atlas switch motors ,and replaced them with tortoise slow motion switch motors ,made by circutron inc. these motors mount under the table out of sight, but the best part is they draw a constant twelve volts, three or four milliamps each, and has two built in d.p.d.t switches for directional lighting .
what I did was build a control panel with a d.p.d.t mini toggle switch for each motor, and wired in a green led for straight, and a red led for turn out ,for each switch, any time I need to see what direction a switch is in, I look at the panel, each toggle is labeled as to what switch it is.
the whole panel is fed by a large twelve volt regulated power supply, separate from all other power.
this is my system, it has worked the first time and ever sense so far with out fail, and looks good because there is no bulky ugly switch motors on top ,next to the switches.

note: I built this because at the time, Atlas was having issues with their" snap " switch thingy, and I could not find a good alternative that suited my needs, nor was I willing to wait to see if they were ever going to get it right. ............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of the tortoise motors have the contacts for indicators, and I agree Mike, those are a MUCH better choice for switch motors!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xeniachooch said:


> Gunrunner:
> 
> Would you post a link to this? I just searched through the trains.com forum for ANYTHING written by Bob, and came up short.



That was servoguy that said that.
You found nothing at all?

I searched (bob nelson 1122 switch) on the site and came up with these,
(If it works)


http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/219276.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xeniachooch said:


> Gunrunner:
> 
> Would you post a link to this? I just searched through the trains.com forum for ANYTHING written by Bob, and came up short.




I think he goes by Lionelsoni? 
If so all of his 1122 switch threads,

http://cs.trains.com/search/default.aspx?q=+Lionelsoni++1122+switch


----------

